
Ask HN: How to Improve Daily Standups? - CedarMills
I feel like everyone had a chance to be part of a team with a boring&#x2F;useless stand up. How did you improve yours?<p>Currently ours (20 person team) is asking what we did yesterday, what we plan on doing today, and what are the blockers. The problem, I feel, is that it&#x27;s just noise, nobody really pays attention, and it&#x27;s just waste of 15-20 minutes for everyone every morning.
======
sidlls
20 people is too big for a single scrum team: break it up into two (at least)
smaller teams.

Do not use it as a status update ("what I did yesterday" and mostly "what I'm
doing today" are noise), but do use it as a means to raise visibility on
blockers, for members working closely on the same tasks or features to
schedule follow-up meetings (sometimes known as "break out" meetings), to
update the team on a shift in priorities for deliverables, and possibly to
prioritize newly created bug tickets (though often this is more appropriate
out of the standup).

------
icedchai
If nobody wants to do it, stop doing it.

